# Did we all get what we wanted for Christmas ? ?



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I got what I wanted, a Son of Frankenstien kit, and the Abbot and Costello Meet Frankenstien kit both from my family which is shocking because they never got me any model kits before, and an Paasche Talon double action airbrush from my sister in law along with the Broadway Bella kit, so now I have my work cut out for me. I hope you all got what you wanted as well. Karl


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I gave a lot and I got the new deluxe Batmobile kit from my older son so I am very happy and it is nice having the family around for the holidays. I also got the LOTR blu ray extended edition so that is on the agenda soon. I told my wife part of the deal with that is she has to watch it with me as part of the gift! She liked it at the theaters so hopefully will like it again 20-30 minutes longer. My younger son got me Skyrim and it has been one PITA to install and now the Steam servers are overloaded too boot! Merry Xmas everyone from sunny, 79 degree Florida.

Addendum: My older son also gave me the Moebius Bat Pod along with a tube of glue, hobby knife, and paint brush. They were still hidden when I first posted.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

ell, yes, indeed. Because I bought it myself... . Some more dinosaur resin goodness will be headed my way in the new year, and today I take delivery of a Moebius Space Clipper....


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Still waiting for "Peace on Earth"...but otherwise, yes.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

flyingfrets said:


> Still waiting for "Peace on Earth"...but otherwise, yes.


I agree, that would be a great present and the only one I would need.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

THIS IS ALL I GOT!
What does it mean, where are the other presents?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Cleaned House this year....got a 1/72 scale Finemolds Millenium Falcon , my brother registered me for yet another 1/350 TOS Enterprise (That makes a total of four counting the ones I ordered), Got gift cards to cover the Moebius Movie Seaview and 1/35 scale Chariot and Space pod and a ton of paint and supplies. yes I'm a very Happy Camper !


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I Have most of my family together....thats all i wanted, everything else is a bonus


----------



## CODY614 (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes...









And no!...











Merry Christmas ....


Jeff


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

My family came through for me - I got this:


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...got a Green Lantern kit and a cadet series Ent. A,B,D. I got my 2 boys some car snap kits as well as a sleigh full of Legos.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't have family so I don't get gifts per se but I always get myself some stuff... I got a ton of armor kits from Squadron when they had their 50% off entire stock, with free shipping sale. I'm happy !


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

CODY614 said:


> Yes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda doubt many of us will get something like your second second choice either.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I hit the mother load. My girlfriend is the real Santa ho ho ho. I got the deluxe batmobile, both revell star trek enterprise and klingon ship, the hasegawa 1/200 space shuttle with 747, the 1/32 A1-H Skyraider from Zoukei-Mura, some air brush paints, the new Rocksmith bundle with the Les Paul Jr guitar, a new Dremel tool kit, and my 2012 Winter Classic Claude Giroux Flyers Jersey.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

View attachment 145633


View attachment 145634


Received this kit for Christmas when I was 8...how often do you get to relive a fond Christmas moment 40-odd years later with virtually the same gift? :thumbsup:


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

I got the Moebius Viper Mk VII and Galactica, the 25th Anniversary edition of Backdraft, a 4 in 1 DVD set (Soylent Green, the (original) Time machine, Forbidden Planet and 2001), a teefury portal/ Dr. Who tshirt, an itunes gift card

and the best gift, my wife got me a Kitanica Mk I jacket!http://s3.amazonaws.com/kitanica/mark_i_gallery_5.jpg


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I got a fishing tackle box. See, two years ago, some rotter copped my bright orange tool box from the "BlizzardCon" show in Columbus, Ohio. I used it to carry glue, paints, brushes, sandpapers, etc. to help if one of my (or someone else's) models got damaged in transit. Plus it was a good place to stash glasses wipes, gum, Chapstik, etc.

I've been hoping the rotter would be fool enough to show up at another IPMS Region 4 show with my tool box but, so far, nothing. Eventually I mentioned to Mrs. McG that it was getting time to throw in the towel and just get another box. She decided Christmas would be a good time.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

spawndude said:


> I kinda doubt many of us will get something like your second second choice either.


*I had someone comparable to your second choice...wasnt worth the attorneys' fees to get rid of her later on. as far as my christmas haul:

Munsters Coach and Drag U La in the retro boxes, Hallmark Romulan bird of prey, Deluxe batmobile. Those were all I needed. Actually I already have the coach and drag u la..but I couldnt resist those retro boxes and backdrops!

Z
*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well...let's see...
I got this...
















... I GOT THAT...
















...and a few other things...








....But the Best gift this Christmas was the aquisition of a new Daughter(in Law to be)

My youngest Son Robert threw a few K down on a ring and asked his childhood girlfriend to Marry him...















We are all thrilled!!!
My dog Keno...was still waiting on the Turkey...








Cheers
Denis

...oh By the way.....

She said *YES!*


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Well...let's see...
> I got this...
> 
> ... I got that...


You'll shoot your eye out!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Watch out for the Lifebuoy. It'll give you soap poisoning and you'll be struck blind. Great gift. I got a Red Ryder a couple of Xmases ago. I've shot it MAYBE 20 times total. It sits in my home office with the Auroras. As for this year, a Batmobile and, on the non-modeling side, a "repop" of the Pendleton shirt worn by the Beach Boys.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The only kits I had was the AMT Spock, an Airfix 1/48 Canberra bomber and Revells new Enterprise kit. Luckily someone took the hint about the Enterprise.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The troops returning from Iraq. On the model front, I got the Bela Lugosi kit, the Deaham Pond Mr. Hyde and Nosferatu, and great model company is born, keep up the good work, Todd!!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

deadmanincfan said:


> View attachment 145633
> 
> 
> View attachment 145634
> ...


*I got that awhile ago and built it...its a great piece..

Z
*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Got the Universal Mummy, Dracula, The Wolfman, and Frankenstein, R2 Klingon Battle Cruiser, Army humidor, a Wolo air horn for my Harley and I got myself the Alligator People model. But all I really wanted for Christmas was a new job! Sad, just sad!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I paid for my own.

Leif Ericson


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

zike said:


> You'll shoot your eye out!


















No Chance...but oddly enough I'm tempted to grab a few old Aurora kits and head into the back yard 
Denis


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Mark McGovern said:


> I got a fishing tackle box. See, two years ago, some rotter copped my bright orange tool box from the "BlizzardCon" show in Columbus, Ohio. I used it to carry glue, paints, brushes, sandpapers, etc. to help if one of my (or someone else's) models got damaged in transit. Plus it was a good place to stash glasses wipes, gum, Chapstik, etc.
> 
> I've been hoping the rotter would be fool enough to show up at another IPMS Region 4 show with my tool box but, so far, nothing. Eventually I mentioned to Mrs. McG that it was getting time to throw in the towel and just get another box. She decided Christmas would be a good time.


Sorry to hear about the thievery. There are definitely those out there who will steal from fellow enthusiasts of any hobby, and I just don't get it. You should post pics of the new box and give a review so anyone who might be looking for something will see what you've done with yours, and whether or not it will work for them.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I got a "WOOHOO!" from the Powerball machine at 7-11 when the clerk checked my tickets. Hey, it was $3 more than I had when I walked in the door...:thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice stuff everyone!

Hmm, I think Mark needs to contact McDee and get that box back!  I'm sure McDee is eager to try out his new Red Ryder!

Because X-mas was such a rush this year, I only got two items that weren't clothes. One was the Glow U.S.S. Defiant Star Trek kit from AMt and the other was a Games Workshop book for Warhammer Fantasy called "Blood In the Old World". I had to order these myself, so the whole "Gift" excitement was lost this year. But next year, we plan to make it better. 

However, as a surprise "Gift", a local hobby wholesaller was shutting down his warehouse and they phoned me up and gave me a TON of their unwanted stock for a REALLY good price! This basically reloads my store 10 fold! And a lot of the stuff I recieved was old War game items (popular in my hobby store) as well as some old Brass train track, power packs, electronic items, RC car wheels and even some old craft items like rug making kits, beads and knitting supplies. It's going to take me a long time to sort this out!

Congradulations McDee on your happy news! I hope this starts 2012 off on a great note!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cheers Trevor:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## misterhorror (Jul 11, 2008)

Well I got to come home from the hospital for Christmas.gift wise,I got a new airbrush,a few horror models and a 7"LTD television set.I also got some cash and gift cards from relatives.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I have my two boys for the holidays, and that is enough for me.


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

This year, I wanted to make something for each of my three kids, but could come up with ideas for only my daughter and oldest son.

My daughter had asked if I could make her a pea-shooter from Plants vs. Zombies, so I did that and also a sunflower and zombie. For my oldest son, I made a bust of sackboy from Little Big Planet in the Assassin's Creed robes.

The models are Super Sculpey over foil cores, with Aves details. I primed them and painted them with Apple Barrel acrylics. I found the tiny pots, about 2.5 inches high, at Michael's. 

The little guy has now asked for a Power Rangers painting... gulp.

Jeff


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

I got the Billiken Gort and Klaatu kit and it got here in time for Christmas day! It was a gift to myself as I won an e-bay bid I didn't expect to, but it is an incredible kit. A project for the New Year! I'm still working on My Moebius Broadway Drac more to follow on that. Happy New Year all!

Michael:hat:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

New computer for me, an Acer Aspire desktop with the Athalon II Quad Core processor, 4 GB memory , 1TB harddrive, dvd burner running Windows 7. My old computer has been on it's last legs for about 3 years, it has crashed 4 times, requiring a complete re-formatting. It was an HP with a 40 GB hard drive that I bought 8 years ago and had added duel dvd burners, a 120 GB hard drive and 1 GB memory, it took 3.5 to 4.5 hours to burn a 90 min. movie to dvd, the new one does it in about 40 min.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations to Robert and his fiance, Denis! I wish them all the best in their new life together.:wave:
My gift from my son Scott arrived late but it got here this morning. It's one of my grails- the RoadRash Critters from Monsterdork Studios. There's a zobie cat, rabbit, and squirrel that have been killed by cars. Not everyones cup of tea but they're done in a humourous cartoonish style and look incredibly funny!!
I guess I'm just a sick puppy.......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Chris:thumbsup:
I'd love to see those Zombified Critters...They sound cool!
Cheers
Denis


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Auroranut said:


> Congratulations to Robert and his fiance, Denis! I wish them all the best in their new life together.:wave:
> My gift from my son Scott arrived late but it got here this morning. It's one of my grails- the RoadRash Critters from Monsterdork Studios. There's a zombie cat, rabbit, and squirrel that have been killed by cars. Not everyone's cup of tea but they're done in a humorous cartoonish style and look incredibly funny!!
> I guess I'm just a sick puppy.......
> 
> Chris.


I guess that makes me a sick puppy too. I bought those almost a year ago, but haven't worked on them yet, because,
1. They weren't cheap, they're very cool, very detailed, and there is an abundance of opportunities to really screw them up.
2. I lack talent, they weren't cheap, they're very cool, very detailed, and there is an abundance of opportunities to really screw them up.
3. I'm probably moving soon, and there are parts that could easily be broken off. I don't want to risk that obviously, because they weren't cheap, they're very cool, very detailed, and there is an abundance of opportunities to really screw them up. Right now I'm working on a couple solid single piece items that I can wrap and transport easily.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

mcdougall said:


> Thanks Chris:thumbsup:
> I'd love to see those Zombified Critters...They sound cool!
> Cheers
> Denis


http://www.monsterdorkstudio.com/page03.html Just click on any of the pics


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Thanks Chris:thumbsup:
> I'd love to see those Zombified Critters...They sound cool!
> Cheers
> Denis


I'll send you a pic as soon as I can Denis. You'll love these cuties!!
I've already got them assembled and primed......

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Disco58 said:


> I guess that makes me a sick puppy too. I bought those almost a year ago, but haven't worked on them yet, because,
> 1. They weren't cheap, they're very cool, very detailed, and there is an abundance of opportunities to really screw them up.
> 2. I lack talent, they weren't cheap, they're very cool, very detailed, and there is an abundance of opportunities to really screw them up.
> 3. I'm probably moving soon, and there are parts that could easily be broken off. I don't want to risk that obviously, because they weren't cheap, they're very cool, very detailed, and there is an abundance of opportunities to really screw them up. Right now I'm working on a couple solid single piece items that I can wrap and transport easily.


I think the prices are pretty good for what you get Disco. Apparently they're $40 each or $100 for the set.They're not particularly large (about 6" tall on average) but considering they're small in real life I figure they'd work out around 1/3 scale. Mine are a little seamy but they cleaned up well. You're right though mate- they're really cool and very detailed!! They're also funny- they cracked me up when I first saw them years ago!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Link Disco58...cool site... and allow me to join the Sick Puppy Club...Those are hilarious:thumbsup:
I'll have to pick'em up in 2012:wave:

...Oh and to keep on topic...
for Christmas,
I also got a New Tombstone...








...and a Time Machine !...(I took this photo in 2076)
Mcdee


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

mcdougall said:


> Thanks for posting that Link Disco58...cool site... and allow me to join the Sick Puppy Club...Those are hilarious:thumbsup:
> I'll have to pick'em up in 2012:wave:
> 
> ...Oh and to keep on topic...
> ...


122 huh? How much of the stash do you suppose will be whittled down by then? You didn't happen to stumble across mine did you? Kinda curious about the 'when', so I know what plans to make. As an aside, the 58 is the year I was born, and 'Disco' was my callsign when I was in the Navy, but Michael will suffice.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Thanks for posting that Link Disco58...cool site... and allow me to join the Sick Puppy Club...Those are hilarious:thumbsup:
> I'll have to pick'em up in 2012:wave:
> 
> ...Oh and to keep on topic...
> ...


Denis, it is with great pride that I welcome you to the Sick Puppy club....you are a shining example to sick puppies the world over!!:thumbsup:
Love the tombstone mate but I think you need to add a few more decades if you plan on building even half your stash....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Disco58 said:


> I guess that makes me a sick puppy too.


That makes 3 of us so far..... 

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Disco58 said:


> 122 huh? How much of the stash do you suppose will be whittled down by then? You didn't happen to stumble across mine did you? Kinda curious about the 'when', so I know what plans to make. As an aside, the 58 is the year I was born, and 'Disco' was my callsign when I was in the Navy, but Michael will suffice.


Great to know that Michael:thumbsup:...as far as I could tell... I had more kits when I died than Carter has Liver pills...and here's a photo of one of your Closets:








Hmmmmm...better buy more glue Mike!...
Cheers
Denis


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

mcdougall said:


> I had more kits when I died than Carter has Liver pills...


It's not everyone that remembers Carter's Little Liver pills. That must mean, well....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Disco58 said:


> It's not everyone that remembers Carter's Little Liver pills. That must mean, well....


Yeah.....born in 1953:drunk:
sheesh....
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Disco58 said:


> It's not everyone that remembers Carter's Little Liver pills. That must mean, well....


1960..and Aurora help me, I remember Carter's Pills... :freak:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah.....born in 1953:drunk:
> sheesh....
> Mcdee


HEY!!! 1953 was a great year to be born! Mine was the day after Christmas!
Steve


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

scooke123 said:


> HEY!!! 1953 was a great year to be born! Mine was the day after Christmas!
> Steve


I was in September 1953. didn't some cool scifi movies come out that year? If so I don't recall seeing them that year!


----------

